# Finger lakes bass



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

anyone ever fished any of the finger lakes for bass. looking to try new lakes this june


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Haven't fished any of the finger lakes but Black Lake is an excellent largemouth fishery and I've fished there a lot...I don't see why the finger lakes would be any different.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

im just trying to narrow down a lake or two. so many in that area


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah theres a lot.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kingfisher42 said:


> anyone ever fished any of the finger lakes for bass. looking to try new lakes this june


You might look into Cayuga Lake. Seneca Lake is really really deep with a population of Lake Trout. Keuka Lake and Canadaigua are another options.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a rundown on the lakes and their fishing opportunities
https://www.fingerlakes.com/activities/fishing


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

B.A.S.S. holds their AOY tournaments on Cayuga. So I would assume it’s probably the best for bass fishing! IMO


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Take senkos or ned rigs. Work the pockets and weedlines and you'll catch fish out of all of them. The larger deeper lakes are obviously a bit harder to find those weedbeds but they are all pretty decent lakes for bass. I've fished 8 or=f them so far and plan on finishing them all up this summer. My favorite in the area, although not a finger lake, is lamoka. Lots of weeds and lots of action. Not a lot of big fish but enough 1 1/2 and 2 lbers to keep you happy


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

think i might hit conesus and honeoye this year. might take family back later too keuka but wont be as much fishing. is Lamoka one of the smaller lakes by keuka?


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Went to college at Cornell University. Fished Cayuga and the streams feeding into it quite a bit during my 4 years there. Bass fishing is great once it warms up and the weeds grow in. I also ate a lot of salmon caught from the breaker wall.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Conesus is veryheavily fished and a ton of boat traffic. Honeoye can have a lot of traffic too. Lamoka IS NOT a finger lake but is just South of Honeoye. Not much boat traffic and very fertile lake


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Honeoye is a great large mouth lake but if you want small mouth go to Keuka. Hands down the best lake i have been on not named Erie. if it was a 2 hour drive i would be there every weekend but it's 5 and a half.


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher (Jan 9, 2019)

Grew up on Canandaigua. For bass your best Finger Lake will be Keuka or Cayuga. All get a ton of boat traffic from both fisherman and recreational boaters. Conesus and Lamoka are great pike and musky lakes. Never did too well on bass in either of them. All of the Finger Lakes offer good fishing you really can’t go wrong. Plus it’s wine country down there so the old lady can stay occupied shopping/tasting while you fish


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

smallieguy said:


> Honeoye is a great large mouth lake but if you want small mouth go to Keuka. Hands down the best lake i have been on not named Erie. if it was a 2 hour drive i would be there every weekend but it's 5 and a half.


Plus there is Keuka College....Frequented it almost every weekend during my Army tour..


----------

